# Egyptian Moraslat Pigeon - Black Cock



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi 

This is one of my Egyptian Moraslat Pigeon

hope u like it

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2009/08/egyptian-black-moraslat-cock-pigeon.html


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Very handsome fellow*

Biggest eyes I've ever seen - very nice.

NAB


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thank U Nabisho

what kind of pigeon u have ?*


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Just regular pigeons.*

My guys are all rehabs, misssing wings, broken wings etc. Here's one of my Momma birds she's a very pretty lady and she just had two babies so I'm hoping they get her coloring. I looked at your site you got some mighty fine birds there 

NAB


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thank u
You are welcome to visit my site any time

About your Pigeon it's so cute ... i like it

*


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

egpigeon said:


> Hi
> 
> This is one of my Egyptian Moraslat Pigeon
> 
> ...


So pretty yet so strange and wild, I love the curved beak.
*Nabisho* you have a pretty little hen there, congrats on her babies.


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

*cuty pidgy!*



nabisho said:


> My guys are all rehabs, misssing wings, broken wings etc. Here's one of my Momma birds she's a very pretty lady and she just had two babies so I'm hoping they get her coloring. I looked at your site you got some mighty fine birds there
> 
> NAB


aww that pigeon is so cute!


----------

